# Give a kid a train...



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And it might spark their imagination...

Give a kid a train with a WHISTLE, and you might also want earplugs.........


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik,

Looks like the loop I've got on the porch. Only the train is painted like a cow and there is a car that blows bubbles...

Mark


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, I have a bubble car, and there was a great deal of whining and telling me that I'm 'mean', because I said no to running it in the house..... 

She says she now wants a station... anybody got a fixer upper cheap?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

1) So now Mik has *two* layouts at his place? 

2) As to the station thing, I could have swore I saw a couple of cheap ones on EBAY. I also think Colorado Models has a fairly inexpensive one.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mik,

Got a pic of the 'bubble car'? If not, how's it do what it does? (I'm thinking of bubble lights--remember those?)

Les


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, it's a battery eating thing with a ducted fan and rotating wands that blows bubbles everyplace. Works great with the hard to find Pustefix stuff it comes with or other 'premium' bubble soaps, mostly just makes a mess with the stuff they sell at Wally-Wurld. 

If it works, here's a pic of a Christmas one on evilbay... Mine is the original blue version


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/30/2009 2:13 PM
Hmmm... 

1) So now Mik has *two* layouts at his place? 


4 or 5, I guess? I have one, Sara has one, Kim has a loop she uses under the tree, and Mairi has an oval of 'e' (1/32 on 32mm 2 rail track) she's had since she was 6 hidden under the bed, and then there's the ratty R-1 that I took out of the old garden at my ex's waiting for re-use someday


R-1 is/was pretty cheap used since all the 'serious modellers' turn their noses up at it...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Mik...you definitely need a bigger layout...one that is 'kid friendly'.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I wired my bubble car for track power a few years ago. Works just fine. Any bubble solution will work, I have found.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Allen,
Great fun for Sara. My grandkids love my bubble car too. Like someone said, with Walmart solution, it really makes a mess and eats batteries.

JimC.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mik,

I meant to post also that seeing the train on the rug brought back a lot of memories. I literally wore out the whistle in my Lionel turbine tender. Two rail, three rail ... the imagination's the thing.

Ya done good.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Wire for track power, make sure it is 6.0 to 6.8 volts for the motor. Fresh alkalines are 1.7 each for 6.8 total volts. 

There is a 7806 regulator available and add a diode to the center leg for 6.7 volts!!! 

Before refilling, wash in warm water for bigger better bubble blowing.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan, When I run the bubble car, I do so on the slow side. Although I believe more than 7-9 volts is getting to the track. Maybe some voltage drop occurs by the time those electrons reach the motor though.







In any event, the bubbles produced are very good, both in quantity and quality. It is not a car I run often.


----------

